# Star Trek Online: The first 50 Quid PC game?



## treelover (Jan 5, 2010)

Looks like they are trying to bump up the prices of PC games, Star Trek Online  is selling for 49.99 on Steam, not even a special edition, either. Will PC gamers pay these prices though?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 5, 2010)

How much is the subscription after that???


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 5, 2010)

That's insane, what PC gamer is going to pay that?!


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm sure flight simulator gold edition was around the fifty quid mark when first released.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 5, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> I'm sure flight simulator gold edition was around the fifty quid mark when first released.



One version was £100.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 5, 2010)

No way. The maximum I have ever paid for a PC game is £30. Any higher and I'm not interested.


----------



## ethel (Jan 5, 2010)

console games were up to £40 in the mid 90s. as far as i recall. i've been amazed that they are still the same price today!


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jan 5, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> That's insane, what PC gamer is going to pay that?!



40 year old virgins with no family to support


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 5, 2010)

it's wierd

depending on where you buy it  you pay a diffrent price  and  get diffrent starting bonuses

http://www.rarityguide.com/forums/s...s-page-full-list-preorder-bonuses-inside.html


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2010)

I just checked and its £24.97 on Amazon, down from £34.99

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Star-Trek-Online-Special-DVD/dp/B002WTAQBA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1260832966&sr=8-1


----------



## Private Storm (Jan 5, 2010)

Steam is invariably much more expensive when buying new games than buying from other places. Makes no sense when you consider there is no box/DVD/manuals/packaging to pay for when buying from them.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 5, 2010)

sarahluv said:


> console games were up to £40 in the mid 90s. as far as i recall. i've been amazed that they are still the same price today!



Shaddap, I bought SNES games for around the £70-80-90 mark.


----------



## strung out (Jan 5, 2010)

time crisis cost a bomb when it first came out


----------



## bhamgeezer (Jan 5, 2010)

Private Storm said:


> Steam is invariably much more expensive when buying new games than buying from other places. Makes no sense when you consider there is no box/DVD/manuals/packaging to pay for when buying from them.



Except valve games ofc 

I don't think many will buy it but I did notice it came with beta access


----------



## Private Storm (Jan 5, 2010)

Nah, Valve games just the same. Left for Dead 2 was £30 I think on Steam, £25 Amazon on the same day. They gouge you for the simplicity.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Jan 5, 2010)

Private Storm said:


> Nah, Valve games just the same. Left for Dead 2 was £30 I think on Steam, £25 Amazon on the same day. They gouge you for the simplicity.



I got L4D2 for £20 on steam


----------



## Private Storm (Jan 5, 2010)

Aye. Plenty of mugs willing to shell out more cash for games as soon as they come out.

Errr....


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2010)

I am quite intrigued by this. I have never played an MMPORG before. I was tempted by Star Wars Galaxies, but never played it. I probably wont play this due to the fees, but I would be interested to see how it develops in regards to gameplay and so on.


----------



## Beanburger (Jan 5, 2010)

Private Storm said:


> Steam is invariably much more expensive when buying new games than buying from other places. Makes no sense when you consider there is no box/DVD/manuals/packaging to pay for when buying from them.


It's fucking insane. I can't believe people buy from them. I picked up a copy of Civ IV from Play a few months ago for £5. Steam wanted £20. How the fuck do they expect the digital retail model to really take off with that kind of idiotic pricing? And then they tell us that physical media are dead. Hmmmm. 

On a similar note, I saw a movie for download on the PS3 for more than it would have cost to buy the DVD.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 5, 2010)

Galaxies was awful. Good call.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Galaxies was awful. Good call.



Did you play it? I was tempted for quite a while, I thought it had potential. 

But I read about it every so often, and it didn't seem to reach whatever potential I thought it might have.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah, around the time I was heavily into MMO's.. it was pants. (I decided to play Everquest for 40 hours a week instead!)


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Yeah, around the time I was heavily into MMO's.. it was pants. (I decided to play Everquest for 40 hours a week instead!)





I am kind of glad I never got into MMPORGs, I just know that once I started, I would get very addicted, even if they were total rubbish (which they mostly are, as far as I can tell).

I mean, I play Football Manager, ffs. That is just a load of numbers.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 7, 2010)

How badly is STonline going to suck?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> How badly is STonline going to suck?



Very badly.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 7, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Shaddap, I bought SNES games for around the £70-80-90 mark.



Innit, I remember clearly Streetfighter 2 being £64.99 on release. 

Worth every penny though


----------



## strung out (Jan 7, 2010)

it's annoying, i love mmorpgs, and i love star trek, but i know this will suck


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 7, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> Innit, I remember clearly Streetfighter 2 being £64.99 on release.
> 
> Worth every penny though



I'm pretty sure Mortal Kombat 2 was in the 70s and Lethal Enforcers cost me about £100 (but came with a gun). What was I thinking?


----------



## hendo (Jan 8, 2010)

Hmm, Eurogamer has seen a beta: 

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/star-trek-online-beta-hands-on?page=2


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

strung_out said:


> it's annoying, i love mmorpgs, and i love star trek, but i know this will suck



Just out of interest, what mmporgs do you play?


----------



## strung out (Jan 8, 2010)

well i used to play WoW fairly seriously for about 3 years in a moderately successful raiding guild. i found it all getting a bit too much though and quit last year sometime. played a couple of other similar ones on and off but i was too hooked on wow to move over permanently. unfortunately, i'm a sucker for big swords and fireballs as opposed to phasers and photon torpedoes.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 31, 2020)

treelover said:


> Looks like they are trying to bump up the prices of PC games, Star Trek Online  is selling for 49.99 on Steam, not even a special edition, either. Will PC gamers pay these prices though?


It's free now. 

Interesting how this thread was full of doomsayers, but 10 years later STO still seems to be doing pretty well. You never can tell.


----------

